# Asian Fit Goggles



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use the A-Frame Oakley Asian fits. They work great for me. You should try a pair of the Oakley Splice in Asian fit.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

Smith I/OS


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm asian and I think that the A-frames fit pretty well. I have a pair of Anon majestic and they fit me perfect.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i have 3 pairs of oakley crowbars in asian fit.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Search EBay or Amazon for Dragon Asian Fit goggles, in the Mace and Rogue models. They're out there.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Search EBay or Amazon for Dragon Asian Fit goggles, in the Mace and Rogue models. They're out there.


I second this one if you can find them. If you are looking for wider than Crowbar goggles, the Mace will definitely suit you.


----------

